# Demographics of the unvaccinated



## Irwin (Nov 2, 2021)

Colorado has the 5th highest covid-19 infection rate right now. I thought I'd take a look at who's causing it. Here's what I found.

About 69% of Whites are vaccinated, 60% of Blacks are vaccinated, but only 37% of Hispanics are vaccinated, and that's readily apparent in news stories when they talk about people dying or sick in hospitals from covid-19. More often than not, they're Hispanic. They're also often obese.
https://www.kff.org/coronavirus-cov...a-on-covid-19-vaccinations-by-race-ethnicity/

I don't know why Hispanics aren't getting vaccinated, but they are definitely clogging up our hospitals.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Nov 2, 2021)

It must be a Colorado thing as nationally, they are almost even with whites on full vaccinations.
https://covid.cdc.gov/covid-data-tracker/#vaccination-demographics-trends


----------



## Verisure (Nov 2, 2021)

Irwin said:


> I don't know why Hispanics aren't getting vaccinated, but they are definitely clogging up our hospitals.


Patch up your wall.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 2, 2021)

https://www.kff.org/coronavirus-cov...a-on-covid-19-vaccinations-by-race-ethnicity/


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 2, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Colorado has the 5th highest covid-19 infection rate right now. I thought I'd take a look at who's causing it. Here's what I found.
> 
> About 69% of Whites are vaccinated, 60% of Blacks are vaccinated, but only 37% of Hispanics are vaccinated, and that's readily apparent in news stories when they talk about people dying or sick in hospitals from covid-19. More often than not, they're Hispanic. They're also often obese.
> https://www.kff.org/coronavirus-cov...a-on-covid-19-vaccinations-by-race-ethnicity/
> ...


They don’t get vaccinated because they don’t trust the government, they are over weight because they are poor.  As for “clogging up the hospitals”, I am sure you meant to say they are receiving the appropriate treatment for them to stay alive.

*I would remind you that not all Hispanics are brown (people of color).  Plenty of Hispanics have white skin.  Not all members of the Black race have black skin.  There are plenty of “Black” people that have white skin.  All races may have a variety of skin colors ranging from Albino to Ebony.  Using ones skin color, for vaccination percentages and hospitalization figures is ridiculous.*

Have you ever considered yourself to be a racist?  Just asking.


----------



## Irwin (Nov 2, 2021)

Harry Le Hermit said:


> It must be a Colorado thing as nationally, they are almost even with whites on full vaccinations.
> https://covid.cdc.gov/covid-data-tracker/#vaccination-demographics-trends


In states where most Hispanics are from Puerto Rico or Cuba, they're actually more likely than Whites to get vaccinated. Hispanics from Mexico and Central America seem to be reluctant to get vaccinated. Interesting. I wonder why.


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 2, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> They don’t get vaccinated because they don’t trust the government, they are over weight because they are poor.  As for “clogging up the hospitals”, I am sure you meant to say they are receiving the appropriate treatment for them to stay alive.
> 
> *I would remind you that not all Hispanics are brown (people of color).  Plenty of Hispanics have white skin.  Not all members of the Black race have black skin.  There are plenty of “Black” people that have white skin.  All races may have a variety of skin colors ranging from Albino to Ebony.  Using ones skin color, for vaccination percentages and hospitalization figures is ridiculous.*
> 
> Have you ever considered yourself to be a racist?  Just asking.


Thank you Aneeda72, my thoughts exactly.


----------



## win231 (Nov 2, 2021)

Ya know who is spreading all the Covid & killing people?
Whatever group/race/religion/color you don't like.


----------



## Irwin (Nov 2, 2021)

Here's one explanation...

Many Hispanics want to get vaccinated, but are running into barriers while doing so. Some of the limitations, which affect all Hispanics regardless of their race and socioeconomic status, include the inability to miss a work day to get vaccinated, lack of legal documentation, not being able to speak English or Spanish (some only speak indigenous languages from Latin America), mistrust in the healthcare industry and misinformation about the COVID-19 vaccine. They also find it difficult to keep up with the frequent changes to vaccination requirements and vaccination center locations.​https://www.miamiherald.com/news/coronavirus/article250594469.html​


----------



## Don M. (Nov 2, 2021)

Irwin said:


> I don't know why Hispanics aren't getting vaccinated, but they are definitely clogging up our hospitals.



Maybe, in recent years, there has been an influx of "undocumented" Latinos in Denver, and they don't want to do anything that might alert the authorities to their presence.  

I remember when I was growing up in Denver, back in the 1950's, there was a large area in North Denver....between the downtown area, and Federal Blvd.....that was almost totally Latino.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 2, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> They don’t get vaccinated because they don’t trust the government, they are over weight because they are poor.  As for “clogging up the hospitals”, I am sure you meant to say they are receiving the appropriate treatment for them to stay alive.
> 
> *I would remind you that not all Hispanics are brown (people of color).  Plenty of Hispanics have white skin.  Not all members of the Black race have black skin.  There are plenty of “Black” people that have white skin.  All races may have a variety of skin colors ranging from Albino to Ebony.  Using ones skin color, for vaccination percentages and hospitalization figures is ridiculous.*
> 
> Have you ever considered yourself to be a racist?  Just asking.


I had the same reaction as you. Over here we don't publish Covid stats by ethnicity. However, people who self identify as indigenous are entitled to some special benefits, so the percentage of indigenous people in the community is available as a statistic. 
Many of our indigenous citizens are white, some have red hair and/or blue eyes. The indigenous Australians most at risk of Covid (and quite a number of other diseases) are those living in remote communities. The living conditions there are harsh, the housing is inadequate and medical treatment is not easily accessed. It is their traditional way of life that sees relatives from the cities coming and going for special events, especially "sorry business" (periods of mourning) that puts them at greater risk. And the neglect of various governments.

I find the terms 'white' and 'black' to be entirely irrelevant. Traditional culture transcends skin colour. My skin is pale because my ancestors came from the British Isles. My doctor is of Asian descent. We are pretty much the same in all other aspects - both Australian educated. He has a Chinese name but we all call him Peter. We are both Australian in every way, regardless of skin pigment.

Regarding Covid, there are suburbs of Sydney that I call gateway suburbs. They are low priced suburbs where new migrants first find a house to live in. When they are more established they tend to move on to better locations. There is also a tendency for new migrants to cluster together around places of worship; a mosque or a church that has services in their language or using the rites that they are familiar with. Because many of them have fled oppressive governments they are harder to convince that they should follow  health directives, especially social distancing. They are usually very gregarious people, often with large extended families. As a consequence they tend to be hit harder and they spread the infection as they shop and work. A little understanding goes a long way when it comes to getting the message across. The best people to do this are their own community leaders. The authorities are wise when they include the leaders in their planning and communication processes.


----------



## win231 (Nov 2, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Colorado has the 5th highest covid-19 infection rate right now. I thought I'd take a look at who's causing it. Here's what I found.
> 
> About 69% of Whites are vaccinated, 60% of Blacks are vaccinated, but only 37% of Hispanics are vaccinated, and that's readily apparent in news stories when they talk about people dying or sick in hospitals from covid-19. More often than not, they're Hispanic. They're also often obese.
> https://www.kff.org/coronavirus-cov...a-on-covid-19-vaccinations-by-race-ethnicity/
> ...


Yes, in fact that's why hospitals all over the U.S. had to add menu choices for their patients - Burritos, Tacos, Tostadas & Chile Relleno.
And the kitchen staff had to take Hispanic cooking classes & nurses had to learn Bachada & Salsa dancing.


----------



## Lawrence (Nov 2, 2021)

I dont believe that there is an acurate count in Colorado of who is Black, or White, or Hispanic. I know of Hispanics who find out they are part Native American doing a DNA test. Have met Hispanics who are clasified as Black because they are from the Pureto Rico area. Some forms I fill out here in Colorado do not even have a box to check if you are white. There is a  Non Hispanic box, a Hispanic box, a Black box, a Other box, and a I dont want to say box. On my Colorado driver lisence there is no referance to what race you are.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 3, 2021)

Lawrence said:


> I dont believe that there is an acurate count in Colorado of who is Black, or White, or Hispanic. I know of Hispanics who find out they are part Native American doing a DNA test. Have met Hispanics who are clasified as Black because they are from the Pureto Rico area. Some forms I fill out here in Colorado do not even have a box to check if you are white. There is a  Non Hispanic box, a Hispanic box, a Black box, a Other box, and a I dont want to say box. On my Colorado driver lisence there is no referance to what race you are.


The “I don’t want to say box” is what I always check because white is a skin color not a race.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 3, 2021)

win231 said:


> Yes, in fact that's why hospitals all over the U.S. had to add menu choices for their patients - Burritos, Tacos, Tostadas & Chile Relleno.
> And the kitchen staff had to take Hispanic cooking classes & nurses had to learn Bachada & Salsa dancing.


I don’t believe I’ve notice your sense of humor before, it’s great, btw.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 3, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Maybe, in recent years, there has been an influx of "undocumented" Latinos in Denver, and they don't want to do anything that might alert the authorities to their presence.
> 
> I remember when I was growing up in Denver, back in the 1950's, there was a large area in North Denver....between the downtown area, and Federal Blvd.....that was almost totally Latino.


Was it next to the large influx of Chinese?  Denver has a very diverse population, and a large homeless population.  My understanding is Anyone can get vaccinated anywhere in this US with or without ID.  This probably is true in the entire world.

Health departments are trying to kill a deadly virus, not round up the undocumented.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 3, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Here's one explanation...
> 
> Many Hispanics want to get vaccinated, but are running into barriers while doing so. Some of the limitations, which affect all Hispanics regardless of their race and socioeconomic status, include the inability to miss a work day to get vaccinated, lack of legal documentation, not being able to speak English or Spanish (some only speak indigenous languages from Latin America), mistrust in the healthcare industry and misinformation about the COVID-19 vaccine. They also find it difficult to keep up with the frequent changes to vaccination requirements and vaccination center locations.​https://www.miamiherald.com/news/coronavirus/article250594469.html​


This applies to any race and especially the elderly.  The only reason the elderly have been sufficiently vaccinated is because of outreach services.  My 96 year old mother has no ideal how to use a computer, doesn’t drive, is visually impaired and deaf.  She would have no ideal how to obtain a vaccine on her own.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 3, 2021)

I don't see how race gets into this at all.  The disease is an enemy to the human race, period.


----------



## win231 (Nov 3, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I don't see how race gets into this at all.  The disease is an enemy to the human race, period.


Well, it's much like blaming the unvaccinated.
Gotta blame somebody.  Just pick any group you hate to feel superior.
You know what I'm talkin' 'bout.


----------



## David777 (Nov 3, 2021)

Race & Ethnic demographics over COVID-19 have varied considerably across the US as well as within different counties of California.  Today some rural counties still have very high rates while the SFBA generally has lowest urban rates in nation.   Most cases now are among young people of same ethnic classes.  That noted our SFBA health officials are about the most draconian anywhere that many are getting *sick* of.

https://covid19.ca.gov/state-dashboard/#county-statewide


----------



## win231 (Nov 3, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Here's one explanation...
> 
> Many Hispanics want to get vaccinated, but are running into barriers while doing so. Some of the limitations, which affect all Hispanics regardless of their race and socioeconomic status, include the inability to miss a work day to get vaccinated, lack of legal documentation, not being able to speak English or Spanish (some only speak indigenous languages from Latin America), mistrust in the healthcare industry and misinformation about the COVID-19 vaccine. They also find it difficult to keep up with the frequent changes to vaccination requirements and vaccination center locations.​https://www.miamiherald.com/news/coronavirus/article250594469.html​


Yes, wake up & smell the coffee  refried beans.


----------



## Irwin (Nov 3, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Maybe, in recent years, there has been an influx of "undocumented" Latinos in Denver, and they don't want to do anything that might alert the authorities to their presence.
> 
> I remember when I was growing up in Denver, back in the 1950's, there was a large area in North Denver....between the downtown area, and Federal Blvd.....that was almost totally Latino.


That area has been "gentrified" (if we're talking about the same area). Now it's full of yuppies. Is that still a term used to describe young urban professionals? It's actually a cool part of town with some good restaurants and clubs.

SW and NE Denver have the largest concentrations of Hispanics. Almost 1/3 of the Denver population is Hispanic, so if Hispanics aren't getting vaccinated, that's a major issue.


----------



## Irwin (Nov 3, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I don't see how race gets into this at all.  The disease is an enemy to the human race, period.


It's not about race; it's about culture. And also about undocumented immigrants who are afraid to be identified when they get vaccinated, or about hourly workers who don't want to miss work to get vaccinated.

Maybe there need to be some mobile vaccination units going around to job sites and factories to vaccinate workers.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 3, 2021)

Irwin said:


> That area has been "gentrified" (if we're talking about the same area). Now it's full of yuppies. Is that still a term used to describe young urban professionals? It's actually a cool part of town with some good restaurants and clubs.
> 
> Yeah, my old neighborhood has sure changed over the past half century.  I think my folks paid around $25K for their house on 36th, a few blocks west of Federal Blvd, back in the early '50's.  They moved to Arvada in the 1990's, and sold the old place for over $250K.  Now houses in that area can go for over a million.  I guess it's the proximity to the city...even in rush hour, its just a few minutes drive.


----------



## Lawrence (Nov 3, 2021)

I think that the Native American numbers are to low because we think of North America as having Native Americans but in South America there are lots of Native Americans also that should be included. The Hispanics are of Native American and European ancestory.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 3, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I don’t believe I’ve notice your sense of humor before, it’s great, btw.


Why do people keep responding to Win?  Just like Covid, ignore it and it will disappear (as Win will attest.)  It thrives on controversy and humans who want to host it.  It needs attention.  It will not be able to mutate with no responses.


----------



## win231 (Nov 4, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Why do people keep responding to Win?  Just like Covid, ignore it and it will disappear (as Win will attest.)  It thrives on controversy and humans who want to host it.  It needs attention.  It will not be able to mutate with no responses.


Jealousy is a negative emotion.
And you promised to put me on _"Ignore."_  What in the world is preventing you from doing that?


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2021)

Why does race have to come into it?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 4, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Why do people keep responding to Win?  Just like Covid, ignore it and it will disappear (as Win will attest.)  It thrives on controversy and humans who want to host it.  It needs attention.  It will not be able to mutate with no responses.


I like win.

He may be little over the top on the Covid threads, but it makes for interesting conversations.  Perhaps, it’s time you put him on ignore.  I have two people on ignore as I am not interested in a single word they have to say.  But I would never suggest others ignore them.  They have as much right to express their opinion as I do.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 4, 2021)

Tish said:


> Why does race have to come into it?


Race is a valid concern.  Some other diseases affect only certain races.  If Covid is worst in a certain race, then it is certainly valid to note that so members of that race can take extra measures to stay safe.  

Skin color does not come into it.  Skin color, in many cases, does not tell anyone what race a person is and has no bearing on anything; except prejudicial behavior.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 4, 2021)

If a disproportionately large number of any group (in this case, Latinos in Colorado) are not receiving the vaccine, the answer could be right in front of our noses. It could mean that a large portion of that group is following the wrong advice from a local leader who appeals to them.


----------



## Irwin (Nov 4, 2021)

Tish said:


> Why does race have to come into it?


It's not about race, it's about culture. Certain cultures are biased against the vaccine, and those biases are causing a lot of needless suffering.


----------



## win231 (Nov 4, 2021)

Tish said:


> Why does race have to come into it?


Because Covid provides a golden opportunity for racists to blame whomever they don't like.


----------



## Lawrence (Nov 4, 2021)

There is another factor that plays into the Mexico / South America culture in Colorado and their ability to get medicine. There are pharmaceutical grade medicines smuggled in from south of the border and maybe north of the border also. If you know where to buy them and in their society they can be purchased at a fraction of the cost we pay for them in the United States. This I have heard about from reliabele sources but I have not personally witnessed it.


----------



## mrstime (Nov 4, 2021)

win231 said:


> Yes, in fact that's why hospitals all over the U.S. had to add menu choices for their patients - Burritos, Tacos, Tostadas & Chile Relleno.
> And the kitchen staff had to take Hispanic cooking classes & nurses had to learn Bachada & Salsa dancing.


Wow if the medical help in the US wasn't so expensive I'd figure a way into the hospital to get some good Mexican food! Mexican food here in the middle of BC Canada is pathetic!


----------



## Nathan (Nov 4, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I don't see how race gets into this at all.  The disease is an enemy to the human race, period.


Thank you.   Simply put.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 4, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I like win.
> 
> He may be little over the top on the Covid threads, but it makes for interesting conversations.



Even he and I can butt heads occasionally on controversial topics, he doesn't get "personal" and doesn't take things personally.


----------



## Jules (Nov 4, 2021)

mrstime said:


> Wow if the medical help in the US wasn't so expensive I'd figure a way into the hospital to get some good Mexican food! *Mexican food here in the middle of BC Canada is pathetic!*


That’s the truth.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 4, 2021)

win231 said:


> Jealousy is a negative emotion.
> And you promised to put me on _"Ignore."_  What in the world is preventing you from doing that?


Why should I be jealous when I know nothing about you?  I have a great life.  You clearly don't.  I promised I was done with you, not that I would put you on Ignore. Get the facts straight. 

You are actually very humorous.  Your personality is becoming very clear to me.  No life, likes to get off on the "shock value" of comments in forums.  Makes you feel important.  Anything contrarian makes you feel good because it will evoke a response that will make you feel valuable.  Not here. 

And you will say "but you responded to me".  That's because I find you laughable.  There is always one in every crowd.


----------



## win231 (Nov 4, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Why should I be jealous when I know nothing about you?  I have a great life.  You clearly don't.  I promised I was done with you, not that I would put you on Ignore. Get the facts straight.
> 
> You are actually very humorous.  Your personality is becoming very clear to me.  No life, likes to get off on the "shock value" of comments in forums.  Makes you feel important.  Anything contrarian makes you feel good because it will evoke a response that will make you feel valuable.  Not here.
> 
> And you will say "but you responded to me".  That's because I find you laughable.  There is always one in every crowd.


You shouldn't be jealous, but you are.  You don't realize it, but it's all over Post #26 and this one, as well.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 4, 2021)

win231 said:


> You shouldn't be jealous, but you are.  You don't realize it, but it's all over Post #26 and this one, as well.


What is post #26?  If you are keeping track you are even more OCD than I originally thought.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 4, 2021)

Win, you know I am your Yin to your Yang.  If you watch Curb Your Enthusiasm, it is Suzy vs. Larry.  This is needed in every space.  Admit it.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 4, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I like win.
> 
> He may be little over the top on the Covid threads, but it makes for interesting conversations.  Perhaps, it’s time you put him on ignore.  I have two people on ignore as I am not interested in a single word they have to say.  But I would never suggest others ignore them.  They have as much right to express their opinion as I do.


No, I have not put him on Ignore.  I do want to hear the other side.  I love the psychology of it all.


----------

